# Pocketwatch Id Please



## davroz (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all ,This is my first post. Can any body ID an tell me how much my watch is worth, Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Firstly :welcome: to :rltb:

I haven`t a clue concerning the watch but here is a message from our own Mel (who is currently on holiday) regarding the forum`s stand on valuations...



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hebdomas was a trade mark from Schild & Cie., La Chaux-de-Fonds and the Graizely Freres from La Ferriere.

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Probably stating the obvious but it has an '8 Day' movement - wind it up once a week and let it run.

(never actually seen one so it's hearsay and could be wrong)


----------

